# Fave Music Vids



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

As silver hawk mentioned weapon of choice vid.

Favourite music vids?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Addicted to love, Robert Palmer

Girls on film, Duran Duran


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thriller by Michael Jackson ..... despite everything he was brilliant back in 1983


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Three of my favourite videos are:

*Kylie minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head. Definitely one of the best 3 minute pop songs (& videos) in recent years and she's a bodacious babe too ....................... phwooooaaaarrrrrr!!!!! Here's hoping she makes a full & speedy recovery.

*Linkin Park - In The End. Love the flying whale things








and the track is a belter - fantastic.

*Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue (again) - Where The Wild Roses Grow. It's a little film that lasts about 4 minutes - not exactly happy though!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Not a huge fan of any particular single music video so my choices include a few compilations or live shows:

- The freebie DVD that came with Metallica's _St. Anger_ album

- _This is Video Clash_ which is a compilation of Clash vids

- Madonna's _Justify My Love_

- Madonna's _Ultimate Collection_ video compilation

- Rush's _Through the Camera Eye_ which is a compilation of Rush vids

- Iron Maiden's _Live After Death_


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Kraftwerk - Expo 2000 and Tour de France

Ultravox - Love's Great Adventure

Bryan Ferry - Live in Paris

Basement Jaxx - Oh My Gosh

and waiting for the biggie out soon...first ever Kraftwerk live dvd "Minimum-Maximum"

the CD of this was released a few weeks ago - probably the best live album ever.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Malcolm Mclaren and Madame Butterfly

Paul D


----------

